# Sunday's Show and Tell...10/29/17..Halloween



## jd56 (Oct 29, 2017)

Happy Halloween everyone...be safe.

With Memory Lane this past couple of days, this post ought to be lengthy with finds to show off.

So, let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

A Caber sent me a couple of pairs of grips. Thx G.

And found a set of new shoes for the Western Flyer.

Oh, and another ride for my grandson...he turns 1 in a couple weeks. It'll be a while before he can reach the pedals... in the meantime...hmmm











Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the bike man (Oct 29, 2017)

Estate sale finds. Street signs from a subdivision built 40 years ago on Indian camp and grave yard. All streets are Native American names. 21 license plates. Signs and plates just $15.50. Gotta love estate sales!!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Oct 29, 2017)

I also got this 1920's tricycle from the mans estate sale. I met the original owner 20 years ago. Leather seat. Rat trap looking pedals. Wood grips!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 29, 2017)

Received a nice older Brooks B72 for my 63 Conti. Cleaned up the chassis cleaned and conditioned the leather. Thanks to @bikewhorder.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 29, 2017)

I ordered and received tires and tubes for my Great Western Rider
looking for a loose badge...https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/tripple3s-great-western-rider.114920/


----------



## buck hughes (Oct 29, 2017)

great condition light.


----------



## vincev (Oct 29, 2017)

Had a cool few days camping out with old friends,hippies and gypsy's.I picked up a bike because it has a 2 speed and was all complete and cheap.lol though not rare.Good bike to ride around shows plus I need to have something to work on.I will clean up real nice.Also pick up some old plaid picnic stuff for my old station wagon.The really rare piece is the piece on the far left.A small BBQ pit.These rarely survived...................


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 29, 2017)

I remember rambling in a different thread about finding stuff at yard sales late in the day...
Here ya go.nothing earth shattering but still cool to find at a yard sale; NOS w box 65/66 Chevy Impala Super Sport script,,,,


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 29, 2017)

Just this old thing. Beat the masses to it


----------



## mazdaflyer (Oct 29, 2017)

Picked this up on Friday, had started planning it’s future. Hauled it to a swap meet on Saturday. I made the mistake of quoting “a I don’t want to sell it price”, held firm and a gentleman handed me the cash. Easy come easy go. 

 

 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Oct 29, 2017)

1940 lbb1e isn't really a new find,been up north since 2008,owned since the late 90's. 20",rest of the parts on their way. For once,a rare Schwinn.




























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Oct 29, 2017)

99 Chevy Tahoe my old Tacoma finally died,my brother,Ted Lusher,provided the new Left Coast Cycles company truck. Gotta love family![emoji847]







Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 29, 2017)

Picked up a couple at Memory Lane , and couple yesterday off Craigslist.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 29, 2017)

Pick up this Elgin bicycle.


----------



## stezell (Oct 29, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> Just this old thing. Beat the masses to it
> 
> View attachment 699420



Very cool Rollfast!


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 29, 2017)

@Dave Stromberger did you get my request for a quote to restore?


----------



## npence (Oct 29, 2017)

Here is some bikes I picked up at MLC 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## npence (Oct 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks to 123totalpack on the trades ( great guy to deal with ) a huffy and Firestone then I found a 42 paratrooper on cl  then a 23 Indian this week. Been busy my  basement is getting full... :0


----------



## buck hughes (Oct 29, 2017)

"THE DOORS" guitar signed by original member "ROBBY"


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 29, 2017)

Some goodies showed up at the RR this week fo sho 
A vintage 1000m dive watch and supercool shirt from my homeboy, along with some treats for the chili dog 
Thanks!


----------



## iceman (Oct 29, 2017)

1940 CCM RAMBLER


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 29, 2017)

Picked up a pair for 10$ each. The Huffy has a Schwinn store sticker on it.  I bought that one for the Schwinn speedometer which has 54 miles  on it. And a nice Sturmey Archer twist grip 3-speed. The bike  is covered in wax that was never wiped off.

 



The Murray I picked up for the Kenda whitewall tires. I kept a few other parts  off it and already flipped it to cover the cost of the two bikes.



I also received another box of newsletters from the early nineties. I got them from a long  time CABE member who responded to my NBJ want ad.  I only had to cover the shipping cost. Unfortunately he didn't have the first three NBJ's I need  to complete m my set. These have some great info in them, especially  the West  Coaster  issues.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Oct 29, 2017)

I just bought my SECOND 1937 Glidacycle!!!


----------



## catfish (Oct 29, 2017)

Stuff I got at the fall Memory Lane! You should have been there!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Oct 29, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> @Dave Stromberger did you get my request for a quote to restore?




noooo, Noooo!   That is an AMAZING bike.. never seen one other than the advertising in the Spiegel catalog. WOW!


----------



## catfish (Oct 29, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 699519
> 
> 
> 
> @Dave Stromberger did you get my request for a quote to restore?




Do not restore this bike!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 29, 2017)

My cheap find off of offer up...

 

 

3 sets of N.O.S. New departure brake disc...The only thing that could have been better is if they were Heavy duty...


----------



## modelcarjedi (Oct 29, 2017)

My mother picked this rack up for me. I’m not sure how old it is 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 29, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I ordered and received tires and tubes for my Great Western Rider
> looking for a loose badge...https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/tripple3s-great-western-rider.114920/
> View attachment 699396



That is one cool photo @tripple3!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 29, 2017)

I am in Amsterdam for work and spotted these bells in a shop window.  I ended up buying the middle one.  Cheers!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 29, 2017)

Picked up a rare color Elgin Motobike and movie prop armor from the movie Hercules to wear for Halloween.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 29, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I am in Amsterdam for work and spotted these bells in a shop window.  I ended up buying the middle one.  Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 699807



I definitely picked up the good one.  I like the frog too


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 29, 2017)

@Kramai88 and I went and picked up quite the load today. Some good some not so good. It was fun though. Will post up more pics in a bit


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 29, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 699811 View attachment 699812 View attachment 699813 @Kramai88 and I went and picked up quite the load today. Some good some not so good. It was fun though. Will post up more pics in a bit



Dang dude! Looks like you’ll be busy for a while!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 29, 2017)

modelcarjedi said:


> My mother picked this rack up for me. I’m not sure how old it is
> View attachment 699727View attachment 699728View attachment 699729
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



not that old 1990's


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Oct 29, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Dang dude! Looks like you’ll be busy for a while!



I thought it was a Parking Lot for Rusty`s Family Reunion... for a minute there...-----God Bless,---Cowboy


----------



## kwoodyh (Oct 29, 2017)

Crusty Hot Wheel and Matchbox LeMans series open wheel racer it's Hencho in England so it has to be quality!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 29, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Dang dude! Looks like you’ll be busy for a while!



I think @Kramai88 will be the busy one  he hauled off the majority


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 29, 2017)

I had a great week.  Got an Elgin Twin 4 Star and some parts at Memory Lane. McCauley rack,  Colson rack and Colson stand. 



 

 

Also got my 26 x 50mm 3 speed wheelset for the Colson


 

And went with my brother @Dan the bike man to Chestnut Hollow and meet Jerry Peters  Sr and Jr and see their amazing  collection


----------



## Kramai88 (Oct 29, 2017)

Here’s my picture of today’s haul. Ze52414 got the good stuff but at least I ended up with the tractor. Just kidding we both got some good stuff. What a day. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 29, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> Estate sale finds. Street signs from a subdivision built 40 years ago on Indian camp and grave yard. All streets are Native American names. 21 license plates. Signs and plates just $15.50. Gotta love estate sales!!
> 
> View attachment 699388 View attachment 699389



Great deal!!!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 29, 2017)

Slow week again.......2  brake levers for my 5 speed drum brake hubs, that didn't come with them, and 4 24 teeth cogs...(had to buy 4 to get 2).


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 29, 2017)

Cowboy in NC said:


> I thought it was a Parking Lot for Rusty`s Family Reunion... for a minute there...-----God Bless,---Cowboy



Haha! Maybe if it was at a trailer park.


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 29, 2017)

Kramai88 said:


> View attachment 699977 Here’s my picture of today’s haul. Ze52414 got the good stuff but at least I ended up with the tractor. Just kidding we both got some good stuff. What a day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



What are you talking about!? You got to take a trailer full! There has to be something in there it was fun man! Hurry and get rid of them so we can go back!


----------



## IngoMike (Oct 29, 2017)

'65 Stingray Junior, first year only color and style, full fenders, white pinstriped rims, awesome solo polo short seat, tires are rideable. I have a habit of ending up with two of most things I collect, so this is the other Violet Schwinn to go with the '67 Rams-horn Fastback in Violet that I got last week.



This is the photo from the original seller, the bike is currently in my work stand and in pieces, I will post up when I get it back to rideable. 


The Rams-horn I got last week.....



The Rams-horn rear reflector that FedEx decided to remove for me....

They bounced it off the rear fender to shear it off......


The sissy bar slid down to the rear rim and boom, no rear reflector. Pack those bikes well..........luckily the only damage, even though the fork tips were also coming out of the bottom of the box, and an axle nut out the side. 


Don't forget to block those forks!



And pad those axles.....


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 29, 2017)

IngoMike said:


> '65 Stingray Junior, first year only color and style, full fenders, white pinstriped rims, awesome solo polo short seat, tires are rideable. I have a habit of ending up with two of most things I collect, so this is the other Violet Schwinn to go with the '67 Rams-horn Fastback in Violet that I got last week.
> View attachment 700044
> This is the photo from the original seller, the bike is currently in my work stand and in pieces, I will post up when I get it back to rideable. View attachment 700101
> The Rams-horn I got last week.....
> ...



Not all FedEx’s fault, you gotta bulletproof those bikes.


----------



## IngoMike (Oct 29, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Not all FedEx’s fault, you gotta bulletproof those bikes.



I tell all my Sellers to please block the forks and axles, regardless of their experience shipping, and I still end up with this mess more times then I would expect. I have, thank goodness, not received anything that was beyond repair, so far....


----------



## jd56 (Oct 30, 2017)

I knew last week was going to be a busy week.
Some great pickups folks.

Packing bikes properly really isn't rocket science. But, it does take some effort. Many are too lazy and cheap to do it with concerns of transit damage...just saying.

It's best to remove the front axle and cap off the rear's axle studs.
Also removing the front fork just makes since.
Not sure how that rear reflector was damaged but sure looks like it was a forced removal.

BUBBLE WRAP is a seller's and buyer's friend!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 30, 2017)

the western flyer got from nate and the hawthorn from jim hern ,not to much in parts this time .lynn and I had a reel good time at memory lane


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 30, 2017)

Almost forgot these four hubs....


----------



## Blackout (Oct 30, 2017)

no bike stuff again but got a front of a coke cooler, cool headlight bar need to figure what it came off from yet.







and this seat, metal back and frame work but the bottom is what got me the cool casting.







then the back breaker but I couldn't let it get scraped which is where it was headed. big ol cool early drill press.


----------



## stoney (Oct 30, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I am in Amsterdam for work and spotted these bells in a shop window.  I ended up buying the middle one.  Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 699807




I wonder why


----------



## stoney (Oct 30, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Picked up a rare color Elgin Motobike and movie prop armor from the movie Hercules to wear for Halloween.
> View attachment 699814 View attachment 699808




That Elgin is a beauty


----------



## stoney (Oct 30, 2017)

Blackout said:


> no bike stuff again but got a front of a coke cooler, cool headlight bar need to figure what it came off from yet.
> View attachment 700441
> View attachment 700442
> 
> ...




Love that headlight bar, no clue


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Oct 30, 2017)

Show and Tell --Right?  A recently completed Painting by Yours Truly... Weird... I know..

 

 

 Wishing Everyone a Safe and Happy Halloween... God Bless--Cowboy
You should see it with your 3D glasses on...


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 30, 2017)

Cowboy in NC said:


> Show and Tell --Right?  A recently completed Painting by Yours Truly... Weird... I know..View attachment 700469 View attachment 700470 View attachment 700471 Wishing Everyone a Safe and Happy Halloween... God Bless--Cowboy
> You should see it with your 3D glasses on...



You painted that Cowboy? I love morbidly weird stuff like that.


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 30, 2017)

Didn't have a stellar week like many of you had, was in sell mode at Memory Lane, and only sold a few, but did manage to pick up a nice display set of Goodyear whitewall G3's for my B6. Another set of Kelly Springfield tires for an older middleweight, and best of all a key for my wise lock from Catfish. Joe

 

 

I guess one other thing, a licensed 16 year old girl. Doesn't seem so long ago her and her buddies riding around on the Mini Twinns!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 30, 2017)

56 Vette said:


> Didn't have a stellar week like many of you had, was in sell mode at Memory Lane, and only sold a few, but did manage to pick up a nice display set of Goodyear whitewall G3's for my B6. Another set of Kelly Springfield tires for an older middleweight, and best of all a key for my wise lock from Catfish. JoeView attachment 700772 View attachment 700773 View attachment 700774*I guess one other thing, a licensed 16 year old girl. Doesn't seem so long ago her and her buddies riding around on the Mini Twinns!* View attachment 700775 View attachment 700778





So next week we get to see some pics of your newfound gray hair and worry wrinkles?


----------



## Dan the bike man (Oct 31, 2017)

Cowboy in NC said:


> Show and Tell --Right?  A recently completed Painting by Yours Truly... Weird... I know..View attachment 700469 View attachment 700470 View attachment 700471 Wishing Everyone a Safe and Happy Halloween... God Bless--Cowboy
> You should see it with your 3D glasses on...




That's awesome!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 31, 2017)

Blackout said:


> no bike stuff again but got a front of a coke cooler, cool headlight bar need to figure what it came off from yet.
> View attachment 700441
> View attachment 700442
> 
> ...



o boy nice stuff I like .


----------



## Awhipple (Nov 1, 2017)

Blackout said:


> no bike stuff again but got a front of a coke cooler, cool headlight bar need to figure what it came off from yet.
> View attachment 700441
> View attachment 700442
> 
> ...


----------



## kngtmat (Nov 2, 2017)

Tons of cool stuff. Nothing for me but I hope the weekend of 10th for the Carlisle events Car & Swap in Lakeland FL I can get some things there.


----------

